# Really odd habit, could this be a disorder?



## howmuchforhappy (Nov 1, 2010)

...


----------



## pancake (Nov 26, 2009)

Talk about odd quirks








I habitually tuck my thumb into my palm - maybe a security thing?
It sounds like your odd habit is a way to take yourself away, like you said yourself, you zone.

I think everybody has odd little habits like this. 
When something negative happens I perform repetetive tasks - displacement activities. For instance after my husband and I have an argument I can't stop picking up fluff off the carpet or I sort something else in my view by size or something similarly nonsensical. I can't keep my attention on anything else.

In another situation I might not use displacement activities at all. Instead I might eventually become aware of the fact that I am rocking myself and feel tranced out. Ready for some vivid day dreaming while staring at a wall and as I wonder how I got here I find only rudimentary memory of what happened to leave me in this state in the first place.

Either way, it is not so odd as you may think. I've shared houses and I never met anybody who doesn't turn out to have some really strange habits once you get up close


----------



## babybowrain (Aug 24, 2010)

It's really hard for me to tell what it is cause im not a psychiatrist or psychologist or a doctor. Anyway I have the pacing thing too. As a kid I'd pace a lot and daydream when there was no one around, now I just pace for like a minute and catch myself and stop.


----------

